
In Andrew Yang, the Internet Finds a Meme-Worthy Candidate - imartin2k
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/03/20/technology/andrew-yang-internet-democratic-primary.html
======
cwkoss
> He said he was also exploring the possibility of having a lifelike 3-D
> hologram made of himself that could be carried around battleground states
> like Iowa on the back of a flatbed truck, allowing Mr. Yang to give a
> recorded version of his stump speech without being physically present.

With his campaign's emphasis on automation, this is a pretty clever stunt.

~~~
sova
Definitely do that once you talk to the Tupac hologram people

~~~
HNLurker2
Nobody yet used deepfakes for Tupac music videos. Some songs definitely
deserve music videos.

------
dragonwriter
> He said he was also exploring the possibility of having a lifelike 3-D
> hologram made of himself that could be carried around battleground states
> like Iowa on the back of a flatbed truck, allowing Mr. Yang to give a
> recorded version of his stump speech without being physically present.

Iowa is a key early caucus state that is known for putting a premium on retail
politics and direct interaction with candidates, so that seems like the
perfect technique to demonstrate to voters there exactly the stereotypical
disregard of out-of-touch coastal elites to flyover states.

~~~
maccio92
I love it.

------
chillacy
Been following AY for a week or so now and I like a lot of his platform. Even
if he doesn’t win the democratic nomination, a few of his ideas need to enter
the mainstream in order for them to have a chance:

1\. Trump is a result of economic pain more than racism, help the working
class, don’t vilify them.

2\. A lot of people are getting left behind, we should find ways of helping
them out, not abandoning them (for instance changing the electoral college so
costal cities can determine the course of the country alone)

There’s more stuff too but he’s smart, articulate, and direct. Should be
interesting to see the debates.

~~~
intopieces
#1 is a myth debunked over and over.

[https://www.nytimes.com/2018/04/24/us/politics/trump-
economi...](https://www.nytimes.com/2018/04/24/us/politics/trump-economic-
anxiety.html)

~~~
malvosenior
This is based on income alone. Many blue collar jobs pay well. If you look at
educational attainment, you can see a wide gulf between Trump supporters and
Clinton supporters. That's a better indication of class than income.

Here's a more detailed breakdown of Trump supporter demographics:

[https://www.thoughtco.com/meet-the-people-behind-donald-
trum...](https://www.thoughtco.com/meet-the-people-behind-donald-trumps-
popularity-4068073)

